# Youth (deer) Season



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a little rant that I would like to express. As a matter fact, I think I did it last year as well.

First off, let me start by saying that I am ALL FOR the youth season. I think it is a great opportunity for an adults to share quality time with a child.

But, this is where I get a little PO'ed. 

My family farm is about 145 acres - I have stands up pretty much all over the place. I have food plots, have done A LOT of scouting, land management, trail cams.... you name it... I have put a lot of my time, money and energy into making it a good place to hunt deer. I am always asking if my brothers kids want to come help.... so they can learn and appreciate the labor of love. However, the NEVER HELP... but when youth season comes, they are the first ones to jump into the stands and have a better than average chance at bagging the deer that I have been watching for months.

I don't bow hunt... I wished I had the time, but I work a lot, and the weekends are usually filled with fishing, small game hunting, or working on the land. So there goes my early chance at getting the deer I have been watching.

I wouldn't be upset if the kids would just get off their lazy butts and help me, but they only want to come down on opening day youth, and bag a deer. To make matters worse, when they get one, I am usually the one to field dress it, skin it... and my dad pays for the processing.

I think I am going to get real upset if they get the beautiful 10 point that I have been watching... but what can I do. The youth season is designed to get them a better chance at getting a good deer and be hooked for life... which is a great thing... but I am a little frustrated that they don't put in their time.

Sorry about the rant... but I have stewing since this morning when my brother told me he was taking the kids out!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont know if I would fault the kids. Might be time for a good sit down with your brother to straighten it out. Requesting that the 10pt is off limits would be a good starting point.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

your in a tough spot being that its family your dealing with and also a family farm. i would talk to your dad and see what he says since he is i am guessing in charge of the family farm. like squid said starting with not shooting the big buck would be a start. tell the family there will be a couple work days on the farm in the off season and whoever dosent participate will not be hunting. going to have to get a little firmer on how you feel. good luck.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Youth season isn't the only time they can hunt, just a special time for them. Here's a couple options you could try: 
1. Tell them that since they didn't help with the scouting, etc. they don't get to hunt the farm till you get your shot. They can spend the youth weekend on public lands and see (by comparison) how good they got it. And let them them know that if they want the youth days on the farm, they gotta help.

2. Tell them that since they didn't help, they're only allowed to take a doe during the youth days on the farm. If they want a buck, they can go to public land or wait till after you've had your shot. If they want their early chance at a buck next year, help out.

3. Tell them no does on the farm this year. Next year if they want a buck from the farm, they have to scout it and pick it out and help with the other prep (everyone, including you, picks their own bucks). When the season starts, you're only allowed to shoot the buck you've scouted.

Depending on their age, kids can have a really skewed perspective of the work that goes into things. They might bulk at the work cause they don't understand it at first. There's a lot of times with my son (age 8), where he'll balk at some task, and I tell him to give it a shot anyways and see that it isn't too tough, and he surprises himself.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel your pain although my case only involves my own boys. They do get involved in the tasks on the land so it seems that my situation is quite different.

There are some good ideas given here. I agree that you should have a chat with your brother and explain all of this to him. It sounds like from what you said that this is your farm and not a family farm (from parents) so you should be the one who says how it is done. And I think your reasoning makes perfect sense. If the brother is a sportsman at all it should make sense to him as well. It is not really showing the kids the entire picture by hand feeding them the prize without earning it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

mickeysdad said:


> Youth season isn't the only time they can hunt, just a special time for them. Here's a couple options you could try:
> 1. Tell them that since they didn't help with the scouting, etc. they don't get to hunt the farm till you get your shot. They can spend the youth weekend on public lands and see (by comparison) how good they got it. And let them them know that if they want the youth days on the farm, they gotta help.
> 
> 2. Tell them that since they didn't help, they're only allowed to take a doe during the youth days on the farm. If they want a buck, they can go to public land or wait till after you've had your shot. If they want their early chance at a buck next year, help out.
> ...


i agree but that falls back on the parents ..to i have 3 young boys ..2 of them hunt ...1 to young to hunt yet... i take mine out scouting ... they find there own turkeys.. i let them chose were we go and sit when we move or stay ..the smile on there face is so big when they do it them self..that what its all about .. and yes my youngest go to he just does not hunt yet ..


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Very good points.

Let me elaborate a little more.

It is the Family Farm.. but I own it. Now this is where it gets tricky. My brother, the one with the kids, lives there - because he is going through a divorce. I live in town at the request of my wife. So I am not there all the time like my brother. I manage to get to the farm 2-3 days a week. Most of time my brother is not there because he is working a lot trying to save up some money. He gets the kids every other weekend. It just so happens that he gets them this weekend.

I like the idea of having the kids shoot just doe... But in all actuality, I wouldn't mind them killing a buck... if they would just help out. that is my main b*tch. They want to take without putting anything into it. 

I think I am a little apprehensive about talking to my brother and the kids, because the divorce has been hard on all them and I am trying not to put any more strain on them.

I find that when I am in a p*ssed off mood... a little work on the farm haelps out tremendously.... I would like the kids to try it, but the would rather watch TV, play thier PSP's or sleep. 

I am still young... 32.... but I am honestly wondering... - I never thought I would be saying it...what happened to kids these days?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope it all works out for you. IMO, kids are the same as always. "What happened to parents these days?" is the question. Kids are just that...kids. Parents seem to be more interested in being nice, than doing what is best for the kids. Making things easier for kids isn't better for them. Maybe I am just a little old-fashioned.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

My son is 12 and this is his 4th. year deer hunting. We bow hunt together too. Ever since he started hunting, he gets just as excited about the preparation as the hunting. We are leaving in about 10 minutes to put more corn out for the coming weekend. He can't wait to see how much they've eaten in the past 10 days. Anyways, you may want to try and get them into the preparation. Even if your brother is down (which is understandable) and doesn't want to spend the time doing it, you could show the kids the way. Just a thought....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey i'll work my butt off for you if you let me get a shot at a buck and im a kid (17) still I mean if I had the oppurtunity and my uncle was doing all that work i'd seriously be out their more than him. Have you ever literally asked them to help ?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As hard as open honest discussion can be it is always proven to be the best course of action.

I'm sure you can find a way to have a heart to heart with your brother without upsetting anyone. 

You and your brother (any and all adults) need to set a good example for these kids. Here is a perfect opportunity. Talk through this together.

It does no one any good, especially you, to keep your feelings on this to yourself. Take a look, you tell a bunch of strangers on a fishing website but are hesitant to talk to your own family about it.

Since there has been no up front help I would maybe have a little fun and tell them that this is "Uncle's Outfitting" and they have to pay based upon what they shoot. They shoot a doe they owe you 4 hrs or farm work, shoot a small buck they owe you 8 hrs, shoot a big buck they owe you 12 hrs of farm work. You will find out real quickly how much they want to hunt or would rather just stay inside and play video games.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds like its too late to do anything this year as it would cause too many problems for you and your brother. 

My suggestion would be to have a sit down with your brother and his kids late winter or early spring. Set up some guidelines and expectations for the following year. Make it very clear, you dont help out on the farm, you dont hunt the 2011/2012 season. 

Make a list of the things you want/need done and how many hours need to be put in to qualify for hunting privileges. Schedule work weekends far in advance and make the expectations clear. Have the kids sign up for work details that fit their schedules.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot of kids (and young adults) nowadays are lazy and expect everything to be given to them for free. Those of you who have or know of kids that are hard-working, young people should thank your lucky stars. Maybe you could start assigning work for those kids to do on the Farm. Safe stuff like raking or digging holes with a shovel. Maybe have them help stack firewood or something. As others have recommended, have a good talk with your Brother. There are so many people that would love and appreciate your kindness and generousity. Your Brother needs to wake up!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well this Youth Season you seem to be the one learning, take a deep long breath. They will grow up quickly and with your guidence they will be well rounded. Go get them when it is a project you would like them to help with, a young man just needs a little direction and they will help by working quite hard if given the proper direction. 
I am going to get my nephew to hunt my stands this weekend, he also comes from a divorced home so he needs a little direction, I am glad to help. Swallow your pride and you know if you go out and chase after that 10 pt you will never see him. Both of my nephews have taken their first deer with me and I am quite proud of that, I am sure you will be also. 
It is only a deer but they are Family.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You did post this last year. You have had a whole year to solve this problem. Why be mad at anyone but yourself?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

OUCH! That one is gonna leave a mark. Little teensy weentsy bit of truth there though.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just an update -

My brother and the kids went out opening day... about 07:30. They were back home about 09:00 - They didn't see anything other than squirrels. They did not go out in the evening or at all on Sunday... so everything did work out.

I spoke with my brother yesterday evening. I explained to him that NEXT year if they want to hunt, they are going to have to put in some time and EARN it. He was a little "stand-off-ish" at first, but once I explained to hiim the amount of time and money that I have involved, he seemed to understand. I don't think he had an understanding as to what it takes to make everything work.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh- one more thing... I check my game cameras on Saturday afternoon. I had 3 deer walk right past my camera at 06:30 headed towards the stand they were using. Exactly an hour later my brother and kids walked past.... it just goes to show the importance of getting in the stand early!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! They hunted for less than 1.5 hours and were done? Apparently they have not had much of an introduction to what goes in to the hunting at all. It seems that your brother may not understand that commitment either. My guess is that next year the kids will find another activity to do for the weekend. Perhaps you may get lucky and one of them will take an interest and take you up on your offer to chip in but if not they may never develop a love or appreciation for the sport.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

1.5 hours???? wow I have sat that long before sunrise then hunted all day


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well it was the best thing to get it out ,and to hunt for that short of time,just goes to show that them kids want it now. so those deer better wise up and jump in the stand with them so they can get a deer for you to gut, when and if one of them dose get a deer i would make them do all the work then they will learn there's more to it than climbing a stand and pulling a trigger. and that will tell ya witch one is going to be a hunter or not,good luck with your hunt,


----------

